# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Character Creator, Reallusion Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Reallusion Inc.

Home page - reallusion.com/character-creator

Headshot, AI-powered Character Creator plugin

Playlist "Character Creator - Official Content"

----------


## Airicist

"Reallusion Releases Character Creator 3.3 and SkinGen - The New Industry Standard in Digital Human Design"

August 5, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Digital Human Contest 2020 | Character Creator | Groundbreaking Tools Enliven Character Art

Sep 17, 2020




> Digital Human Contest 2020: reallusion.com/character-creator/event/2020-cc-digital-human-contest
> Character Creator 3 (CC3): reallusion.com/character-creator
> 
> Reallusion is partnering with ArtStation for the Digital Human and Creature Competition joining the best in 3D character technology with the top destination for artists to showcase their work.   Reallusion and ArtStation call on the best 3D artists, game-art creators, and animators to participate in an all-out contest where that asks artists to combine Character Creator with other favorite tools like ZBrush, Marvelous Designer, Texturing XYZ and more for a chance to win!. Big rewards await artists that successfully incorporate Character Creator (CC) into their project workflow:
> 
> Contest Categories: Realistic Character / Stylized Characters / Animated Characters
> reallusion.com/character-creator/event/2020-cc-digital-human-contest/rules.html
> 
> Compete to win Cash & Prizes total value USD $45,000+ !
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Creating Animated Digital Humans for NVIDIA Omniverse | Character Creator 3

Apr 12, 2021




> The Character Creator Omniverse Connector adds the power of a full character generation system with motions and unlimited creative variations to NVIDIA Omniverse. Professionals of any skill level can leverage the tools to create digital humans for projects with efficiency and without the need to outsource or forego digital humans due to cost or human resource challenges. Enable rapid character creation, choose animations from ActorCore - a vast library of motion capture, or add and edit custom motion with iClone.
> 
> For Reallusion iClone and CC users, Omniverse is an incredible addition allowing live coordination with other 3D tools, or with other computers via USD data interchange standard.
> 
> Get started by free updating to version 3.41 of Character Creator 3 Pipeline, and downloading the connector from Omniverse Launcher.


reallusion.com/character-creator/nvidia-omniverse

----------

